# Little Green Scream Machine



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Can I  put sockets  for the diodes and LEDs and swap in and out ?

() ()  () ()
D L  L D

Kinda like that...

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes, that will work.  I'm guessing you have the v2 board (no D3).  Just don't try cramming a diode with fat wires like 1N4004 or 1N5817 into the socket.

LEDs will give a louder, fatter sound.  I used green LEDs in mine because that's the TS color theme.  That and they have a higher Vf than red LEDs.  Mismatched diodes will make even-order harmonics, which has a warmer, richer sound.  If you end up finding combinations that you like, you can install a DPDT toggle switch on the front panel and wire it to the board.

The TS is ripe for mods, most of them are simply changing component values.

Or you could build a Frost Drive.  It does everything an LGSM does and then some. Some of my Frost Drive mods can be applied to the LGSM.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh cool !  It’s one of the newer boards I think...

Thanks for telling me about the Green LEDs , I have a lot of T.S so I would like a different flavor
Didnt know you can mix diodes...cool I’ll try that ! Does it matter if the LEDs are 3mm or 5mm ?

My next order I’ll get the Frost Drive and try the CDB mods ! That would be cool....

Thanks for the reply Chuck !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

3mm & 5mm will work the same.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 18, 2019)

I used sockets for the exact same reason on my build





						Little Green Scream Machine
					

Loving this pedal so far, definately one for the board. I have been playing with waterslide decals to try to improve the look of my pedals. Usually i finish it and have it sitting in the enclosure for a while before I'd put some sticker decals on it. Did this one first this time, and as you ahve...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 18, 2019)

C3 calls 51p....

What i have in stock is a 47p and 56p

Can i sub ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

Yup.  Either one will work.  The difference will be inaudible.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 18, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yup.  Either one will work.  The difference will be inaudible.



Thanks CDB !

Ill turn the iron back on but it gave me a little time to add my parts I'm low on in my cart !


----------



## Gt6371 (Jun 6, 2022)

Is there a mod to change the mids in this pedal?  I just finished mine and I like the crunch sound but it’s really honky sounding.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 6, 2022)

Gt6371 said:


> ...it’s really honky sounding.



I do hope that wasn't a racial slur against white people. 

You'll have to be more specific.   What settings are you using?  This is a TS and it's supposed to do that.  What do you want to add back in to de-emphasize the mids?  More bass, more treble?


----------



## Diynot (Jun 7, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I do hope that wasn't a racial slur against white people.
> 
> You'll have to be more specific.   What settings are you using?  This is a TS and it's supposed to do that.  What do you want to add back in to de-emphasize the mids?  More bass, more treble?


Can you do a hump/flat/cut by modifying R7 like you can with a muff style tone stack?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 7, 2022)

No, the TS tone network is completely different from BMP.  Basically, the options are:
1. Change the bass cut by altering C4 and/or R8.
2. Change the treble cut at high gain by altering C3.
3. Change the treble cut across the board by altering C5.
4. Change the Tone corner freq by altering C6.


----------

